# need set of rubber alphabet stamps



## ilovedoxies (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm looking for a lowercase set of alphabet stamps. I want them to be at least 1/2 inch in size. All the ones I've found in stores here locally are so very tiny. Too tiny! 

Typeriter font please, like this only bigger: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-TYPEwriter- ... 45f641f35a

please help if you can


----------



## photoshadows (Oct 31, 2010)

Fiskars and Inkadinkado both sell larger alphabet stamps. Martha Stewart probably sells them as well. They may all be clear, but they work just the same. You place the letter or words you want on a block and stamp like a normal wooden one. I saw some just yesterday at my local Michael's and AC Moore stores. If you aren't close to any of those, I believe all the companies I mentioned have websites where you can buy their products. 
Inkadinkao's web store is http://inkadinkado.eksuccessbrands.com/
Fiskars' is http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Crafting
Martha Stewart is http://shop.marthastewart.com/

Hope this helps!


----------



## srenee (Sep 20, 2011)

Do you know if these work well with soapmaking?  The ones at Michael's were plastic and look like they wouldn't hold up to a couple of slams with a hammer.  They also had clear looking ones but they weren't very thick/deep.  Just curious.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 20, 2011)

srenee said:
			
		

> Do you know if these work well with soapmaking?  The ones at Michael's were plastic and look like they wouldn't hold up to a couple of slams with a hammer.  They also had clear looking ones but they weren't very thick/deep.  Just curious.


I tried the plastic ones from Michael's and couldn't get a good enough and deep enough impression on the soap.


----------

